# New Reptile Company!



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

Urban Exotics is a newly formed Reptile company Founded January 2008.

Currently we are growing slowly but surely and offering such services/product as:

- Livestock Sale (Lizard/snake/amphibian)
- Breeding
- Rescue & Re-home
- Custom viv building

We are currently made up of 3 founding members, but are *Looking For More *people to work with! (and any other services you can provide as part of Urban Exotics)

At the moment we have 3 private premises's, 1 in Milton Keynes and 2 in Northampton.

We hope that any of you out there feel you would like to work with/alongside us or feel you can help us in anyway!
(You may work from your own home if this suits you best or travel between locations)

If so please reply to this thread, Pm us or send an email to [email protected] 

A website is on the near horizon also.



Many Thanks
Urban Exotics


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

shame your not down this way, i need a new job!!


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

rakpeterson said:


> shame your not down this way, i need a new job!!


Ok
:lol2:
What are your skills? as for some things can be done via mail order, internet etc...


Thanks
Urban Exotics : victory:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

again shame your so far away markus would love a reptile related job again.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you have a good wholesale livestock supplier?


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes,

Well fairly good, could be better regarding price.
We also breed our own livestock!


Thanks
Urban Exotics : victory:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Urban Exotics said:


> We are currently made up of 3 founding members


Who ?


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Who ?


You would like names?


Urban Exotics


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Urban Exotics said:


> You would like names?


Yes please. How are people going to decide if they want to help or work with or beside you unless they know who you are ?


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

Well i beleive if you are interested then you contact us with any queries, saving us having to write an essay to every detail.

But for reference names are:

Phil Wornum
Troy Brown
Ant Buckley


Urban Exotics


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

You have pm:whistling2:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you have a website yet?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Urban Exotics said:


> Well i beleive if you are interested then you contact us with any queries, saving us having to write an essay to every detail.
> 
> But for reference names are:
> 
> ...


No offence meant, but you stated on the first post that anyone interested in helping or working with you should mention so on this thread or contact you... so I think it is only fair that they should expect you to do the same in return ... like tell us who the three of you are and what experience you have in what you are doing ?


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

Woodi said:


> Do you have a website yet?


Website will be up soon.

Yes Ratboy i see where you are coming from.

As to experience, we are experienced in a number of areas, all these being...(see signature)



Thanks
Urban Exotics : victory:


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

:up::up:


----------



## slakey (Aug 11, 2007)

Can you give me the price of a vivarium of this size:

4ft long 18" wide 4ft tall in beech please.


----------

